# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی، موقعیت شغلی و میزان درآمد برای رشته مهندسی عمران

## bachesampadi

*مهندسی عمران*
معرفی :
مهندسی عمران یکی از حرفه‌های مهندسی است که به طراحی، نگهداری و ساخت سازه‌های مصنوعی و طبیعی شامل جاده‌ها، پل‌ها،کانال‌ها، سدها و ساختمان‌ها می‌پردازد.
*مهندسی عمران* از جمله مشاغلی است که هدف آن کاربرد علم در ایجاد سازندگی و عمران است. یعنی هرچیزی که به آبادی یک کشور باز می‌گردد مانند سد، فرودگاه، جاده، راه آهن، برج، تونل، دکل‌های مخابراتی، ساختمان‌های مقاوم در برابر زمین‌لرزه، سیل و آتش و نیروگاههای  برق و مصالح سبک، ارزان و با کیفیت مناسب برای ساخت و ساز، در حیطه کار *مهندس عمران* قرار می‌گیرد. برای آغاز تمامی پروژه‌های عمرانی به یک *مهندس کارآمد* *عمران* نیاز داریم تا علاوه بر رعایت جنبه‌های فنی و اجرایی، اقتصادی نیز عمل کند. چون اقتصادی بودن یک اصل در *مهندسی عمران* است.

به طور معمول *مهندس عمران* به صورت تمام وقت کار می کند. در صورت بروز مشکل یا وجود ضرب الاجل برای اتمام بعضی از پروژه ها، لازم است در خارج از ساعات معمول نیز کار کند. زمان کاری *مهندس عمران* معمولا بین دفتر کار و محل پروژه تقسیم می شود. کار در محل پروژه با شرایط آب و هوایی مختلف و معمولا با سفرهای کاری همراه است.

*درسهاي رشته* * :*


*رديف*
*نام درس*

1.       
آب‌هاي زيرزميني

2.       
آزمايشگاه روسازي

3.       
آزمايشگاه ژئوتكنيك

4.       
آزمايشگاه فيزيك 1

5.       
آزمايشگاه مقاومت مصالح

6.       
آزمايشگاه مكانيك خاك

7.       
آزمايشگاه مكانيك سيالات

8.       
آلودگي هوا و روش‌هاي كنترل

9.       
آمار و احتمالات مهندسي

10.  
اجزاء محدود مقدماتي

11.  
استاتيك

12.  
اصول مديريت ساخت

13.  
اصول مهندسي بندر

14.  
اصول مهندسي پل

15.  
اصول مهندسي ترافيك

16.  
اصول مهندسي تصفيه آب و فاضلاب

17.  
اصول مهندسي تونل

18.  
اصول مهندسي زلزله

19.  
اصول مهندسي ژئوتكنيك

20.  
اصول مهندسي سد

21.  
اصول مهندسي فرودگاه

22.  
اقتصاد مهندسي

23.  
اقتصاد مهندسي و منابع آب

24.  
بارگذاري

25.  
برنامه نويسي كامپيوتر

26.  
بناهاي آبي

27.  
بهينه‌سازي سازه‌ها

28.  
پروژه بتن آرمه

29.  
پروژه تخصصي

30.  
پروژه راهسازي

31.  
پروژه سازه‌هاي فولادي

32.  
تاسيسات مكانيكي و برقي

33.  
تحليل سازه‌ها 1

34.  
تحليل سازه‌ها 2

35.  
تحليل قابليت اعتماد سازه‌ها

36.  
ترموديناميك عمومي

37.  
ترميم ساختمانها

38.  
ترميم و نگهداري راه

39.  
ديناميك

40.  
راه آهن

41.  
راهسازي

42.  
رسم فني و نقشه‌كشي ساختمان

43.  
روسازي راه

44.  
روش‌هاي اجرايي ساختمان

45.  
رياضي عمومي 1

46.  
رياضي عمومي 2

47.  
زبان تخصصي

48.  
زمين‌شناسي مهندسي

49.  
سازه‌هاي بتن آرمه 1

50.  
سازه‌هاي بتن آرمه 2

51.  
سازه‌هاي بنايي

52.  
سازه‌هاي چوبي

53.  
سازه‌هاي فولادي 1

54.  
سازه‌هاي فولادي 2

55.  
سازه‌هاي مدفون

56.  
سدهاي كوتاه

57.  
شيمي عمومي

58.  
شيمي و ميكروبيولوژي اب و فاضلاب

59.  
طراحي معماري

60.  
فاضلاب صنعتي

61.  
فتوگرامتري

62.  
فيزيك 1

63.  
فيزيك 2

64.  
ماشين آلات راهسازي

65.  
ماشين‌آلات ساختماني

66.   
ماشين‌هاي آبي

67.  
مباني GIS و كاربرد آن در منابع آب

68.  
مترو و برآورد پروژه

69.  
محاسبات عددي

70.  
مصالح ساختماني

71.  
معادلات ديفرانسيل

72.  
مقاومت مصالح 1

73.  
مقاومت مصالح 2

74.  
مهندسي آب و فاضلاب و پروژه

75.  
مهندسي پي

76.  
مهندسي ترابري

77.  
مهندسي زهكشي

78.  
مهندسي سيستم‌ها

79.  
مكانيك خاك

80.  
مكانيك خاك 2

81.  
مكانيك سيالات

82.  
هيدرولوژي آماري و پروژه

83.  
هيدرولوژي مهندسي

84.  
هيدروليك و آزمايشگاه

85.  
كارآموزي

86.  
كاربرد كامپيوتر در مهندسي عمران







*بازار كار** :*

زمينه‌‌هاي كاري اين رشته شامل سه موضوع زير است:

*الف**-* طراحي و مشاوره: اين زمينه كاري، شامل طرح يا مشورت در طراحي يك پروژه است. همان طور كه به نظر مي رسد، اين نوع زمينه‌كاري به تجربه زياد و مفيد و همچنين به تخصص كافي نياز دارد و معمولاً اين وظيفه بر عهده متخصصين مجرب است.

*ب**-* پيمانكاري و اجرا: اين وظيفه به سختي وظيفه مشاوره نيست و آن تخصص لازم را ندارد يك مجري، طرح و نقشة در نظر گرفته شده براي يك پروژه دريافت مي‌كند و فقط وظيفه‌اش اين خواهد بود كه طرح را به خوبي اجرا كند. البته اكثر مشكلات سازنده‌اي در همين بخش است، چرا كه ممكن است نقشه‌هاي بسيار خوبي طراحي شود و سازه‌ها از نظر طراحي بدون عيب و نقص باشند، اما كار در اجرا به درستي انجام نگيرد.
*ج**-* نظارت: مهندس ناظر وظيفه دارد از طرف كارفرما ، نظارت بر حسن انجام كارها را بر عهده بگيرد و همچنين وظيفه هماهنگي بين كار‌ها و افراد مختلف را به انجام برساند.

*مهارت و توانمندی های مورد نیاز مهندسی عمران :*
در درس هایی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک و کامپیوتر باید مهارت داشته باشین و علاوه ابر اونا باید:
مهارت عالی در فناوری اطلاعات، ریاضیات و  علم مهندسی
توانایی شرح درست و واضح ایده ها و طرح ها – به منظور توان انتقال مفاهیم پیچیده مهندسی به کارگران
مهارت مدیریت پروژه
مهارت کار تیمی و مخصوصا همکاری با اشخاصی که به عنوان کارگر شاید از نظر فرهنگی و اعتقادی با شما تفاوت داشته باشند
دانش کامل نسبت به قوانین و مقررات مرتبط
مهارت نوشتاری – برای تهیه گزارش
و مهارت مربوط به نرم افزار که مهمترین آن ها نرم افزار auto cad
هم داشته باشین.

*آینده شغلی، بازارکار و فرصت های استخدامی مهندسی عمران**مهندس عمران* می تواند در پروژه های ساخت جاده ها، ساختمان ها، فرودگاه ها، تونل ها، سدها، پل ها و سیستم های آب و فاضلاب در بخش دولتی و خصوصی مشغول کار شود. در صورت داشتن مدارک عالی، *مهندسی عمران* می تواند در دانشگاه ها و یا مراکز علمی و پژوهشی کار کند.
در ایران آمار دقیقی از میزان اشتغال *مهندسان عمران* در دسترس نمی باشد ولی طبق مصاحبه های انجام شده با شاغلین این حوزه و اخبار و تحلیل های موجود بازار کار *مهندسین عمران* به نسبت سایر مشاغل شرایط بهتری دارد و به تناسب میزان بودجه عمرانی دولت تغییر می کند.
*وضعیت استخدام شغل مهندسی عمران در برخی کشورهای جهان* *به شرح زیر است** :*

*آمریکا:* پیش بینی ها نشان می دهد میزان استخدام *مهندس عمران* بین سال های 2010 تا 2020، رشد 19 درصدی خواهد داشت. در حالی که متوسط این رشد برای همه مشاغل 14 درصد می باشد.

*استرالیا:* میزان استخدام *مهندس عمران* در سال 2011، 47.9 درصد و در پنج سال گذشته نیز در مقایسه با درصد رشد استخدام همه مشاغل (10.2 درصد) 26.4درصد رشد داشته است. در سال های آتی رشد بسیار زیادی برای آن پیش بینی شده است.

*درآمد مهندسی عمران :*
حداقل درآمد این رشته 700 هزار تومان و حداکثر آن 5 میلیون تومان و متوسط درآمد ماهیانه ی آن 2.5 میلیون تومان میباشد که شرح دقیق آن طبق تصویر زیر است :


همچنین شرح دریافتی این رشته طبق سابقه کار مطابق تصویر زیر است :


*متوسط درآمد شغل مهندسی عمران در برخی از کشورهای جهان* *عبارتند* *از** :*
*آمریکا:* متوسط درآمد سالیانه مهندس عمران 77.560 دلار (متوسط درآمد سالانه مهندسان83.340دلار و برای همه مشاغل33.840دلار) در سال2010و مطابق با آخرین آمارها در سال 2013، 78.150 دلار بوده است.

*استرالیا:*  متوسط درآمد سالانه مهندس عمران 76.680 دلار ( قبل از کسر مالیات) می باشد.

*انگلستان:* متوسط در آمد سالانه مهندس عمران تازه کار بین 25.500 تا 37.500 دلار، مهندس عمران با تجربه بین 37.500 تا60.000 دلار و مهندسان ارشد 90.000 تا 150.000 دلار می باشد.
*قلم چیایی ها :*
ببینید با چه ترازی کجا ها میشه قبول شد :

----------


## ghorbani115

سلام به همه
فکرکنم این مطلب هم به دردتون بخوره

*نریمان : شرکت عمران شهرهای جدید هیچ دخالتی در برداشت از حساب متقاضیان مسکن مهر ندارد 	*

----------

